# Me and my wife want to join the Army



## accord27 (5 Apr 2009)

Me and my wife want to join the Army. We want to know how hard it is to get in the Army life. From what Im reading on here, we don't really stand a chance. We are both 31, we have 3 small kids, My wifes family is in the army 20 years plus. I want Infantry, and she wants to be a Mail Clerk or something. I know we can do Basic Training, but is it hard to get in the army to even start Basic Traning? We want this very much, it is our dream to fight for canada.   :yellow:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2009)

The best way to find out is to visit a recruiting centre and ask.  Infantry is probably not a problem, however, Postal Clerk might be hard to get into.  Your wife may want to look for info on other trades such as RMS Clerk, Supply Tech, etc.

As far as having three young children, do you have a family care plan in place in the event that you and your wife are both away (on BMQ and/or trades training) at the same time??  That will be very important, now and after you are in the CF.

I'm curious as to why you don't think you stand a chance.


----------



## logairoff (5 Apr 2009)

Also make sure you check out this website http://www.forces.ca/

lots of good information on there.


----------



## accord27 (5 Apr 2009)

We have been reading everyones posts, and most ppl say they have a 90 something % in school, and when they go do the aptitude test they fail. And also, we have been reading and others are saying they don't under stand why they failed, and they didn't even get to basic training yet. So Im not sure, all I know is this is what we want. I know we can do Basic Training, it's just a matter of getting there. Our kids are looked after, we have everything planed out to a T.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2009)

I really don't think your marks in school are indicative of how you will do on the CFAT.  I didn't have great marks in school and I did very well.  It's more _how_ you think, than what you know.  There are lots of threads on here that have links to practice tests that are similar to the CFAT.  Try some and see how you do.  IMHO, I think most people tend to over think the CFAT.


----------



## Brockvegas (5 Apr 2009)

Do not worry about the CFAT, as PMed put it, it's about how you think. If you're worried about your age, don't be. When I did my basic we had a 41 year old who passed without a problem. In battle school, the second part of your training for infantry, we had a 36yr old who wasn't in the greatest shape, but who had the perseverence to keep going, and he graduated. We're now both at 1 RCR in Petawawa.

The only thing you and your wife should be worried about is how your kids will handle both parents being away for an extended period of time. If they're old enough to understand what you're doing and why, then go for it. If not, that is something you need to consider carefully.

Don't think that I'm trying to discourage you, this is one of the greatest jobs in the world, but I'm not going to sugar coat the reality of the lifestyle that you're choosing either.

Best of luck, either way.


----------



## Jungle (5 Apr 2009)

Maybe you should consider having one of you join, get qualified in a trade, then move the family to the first-posting location. Take the time to get used to the lifestyle, and confirm that the second person still wants to join; then go for it !!
That could make it easier on the kids...


----------



## accord27 (5 Apr 2009)

Thank-you so much for the info. I think we will do great. I wasn't worried until I read about others on this site. But I know we can do it, and as far as our kids, We talked to them, and they understand why we are both doing this, They love beening with there nanny, and they can't wait for us to go... There lttle heads are filled with silly ideas... Laptops, T.V's in there rooms, etc... They keep forgetting that they have to earn things...LOL. And Im not sure you know but what is the screening back ground check? I was just reading someones post, and it looks it could be a long delay.


----------



## Brockvegas (5 Apr 2009)

The backround screening is similar to the one that a police officer would have done. It's basically a criminal record, credit check to make sure that you and your family will not be an administrative burden to the CF. It doesn't take that long, and is a normal part of the application process.


----------



## accord27 (5 Apr 2009)

Thats GREAT! We are good to go then, All we have to do is fill out our army kit, and do our interviews, aptitude tests, and what ever eles they need know. I just hoping my wife can get in as a mail clerk... Thats what she wants to do, but she said she will do anything they offer her. I didn't get a chance to find out what jobs are needed. As we live 1.45 mins away from the hfx office, and it's hard to get there when we are working the day shifts. So far we have our kits being mailed to us, then once filled out and ready to be sent in we will drive it down, in hopes to talk with someone.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (5 Apr 2009)

When you go to the recruit center and tell them you would like to apply they will give you an application booklet. Inside will be all the steps needed to begin. After your application is handed in they will call you and let you know when you can do your CFAT, if you pass and qualify for your trade, you will get a set date to do you medical and interview. Once these three things are done they will do you background check, if there is a problem with that then it could take a little longer then normal. When you fill out your application you have a sheet that you need to fill out with 5 references, once they are contacted, your done everything they will tell you that you're merit listed (waiting list) that usually doesn't take to long. Then they will call you for your job offer and you will take your oath and away you go to basic training.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Apr 2009)

accord27 said:
			
		

> Thank-you so much for the info. I think we will do great. I wasn't worried until I read about others on this site.



Don't get too wrapped around the axle over the posts you're referring to.  Those are from a small percentage of applicants, and the ones who thought they "deserved" to be in the CF and did zero preparation tend to whine the loudest when their own shortcomings (drugs, not paying attention in school, not following advice received here, etc., etc.) catch them up and they get sent away by the CFRC.  And many of those people only show up here after they've failed the first time.  What you don't see are the thousands of success stories that, if here at all, are marked by a brief "thank you" remark and then they're moving on with their lives and training.


----------



## accord27 (5 Apr 2009)

I feel much better now. I think everything will be fine. And if anyone as any other tips or info feel free to leave me a note. We can't wait to do what we were born to do! Thank-you :camo: :yellow:


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

All the best for the two of you in applying and entering the CF. An alternate suggestion to both of you going Regular Force, one of you may consider applying Primary Reserve. This way if the RegF spouse is posted, there is reduced chances of having to live on IR (Imposed Restrictions = separated from family). As the PRes spouse, depending on their trade (ie: RMS clerk) can find a position at the new unit, most of the time.


----------



## the_girlfirend (6 Apr 2009)

Hi!

I just wanted to say good luck!!! and also do not expect the recruiting process to go fast, I mean it might go fast or it might not. It took 8 months for my boyfriend and 7 months for myself  :nod:

Good luck


----------



## kincanucks (6 Apr 2009)

the_girlfirend said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I just wanted to say good luck!!! and also do not expect the recruiting process to go fast, I mean it might go fast or it might not. It took 8 months for my boyfriend and 7 months for myself  :nod:
> 
> Good luck



Hence reply #11


----------



## geo (6 Apr 2009)

Accord,

While I congratulate both you & your wife for wanting to do this.... I should underline an issue that you will have to deal with - later (if not sooner).

You want to go infantry & she wants to go Admin / logistics.

While there is a huge demand for both trades throughout the CF, there are no guarantees that you will both end up assigned to the same base.  I had one of my Sergeants who was posted to Montreal... while her husband was posted to Trenton.  The distances in this case were somewhat manageable BUT, it could have been at a much greated distance.

Don't want to discourage you BUT, this is something you should be aware of & plan for.


----------



## accord27 (6 Apr 2009)

I was just wondering about the The backround screening... We both have a clean background BUT, We both have student loans we have not paid on, and the odd over due cable bill on our credit. Will this slow anything down when applying? The Gov takes our income tax every year to put on our student loans. We just don't have the extra money to pay it, having 3 kids and all.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2009)

The loans themselves may not be so bad (depending on how much you owe), however, the fact that you are not making an effort to pay them off (besides the gov't tax grab every year) may be an issue.  The CF doesn't want to recruit someone who is already an administrative burden.  I would suggest seeing if you can get the loans consolidated with a managable payment to show that you are making the effort to pay off your debts.

At any rate, these are all questions you can ask at the recruiting centre.  They will have a better idea of what you should do.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2009)

accord27 said:
			
		

> We just don't have the extra money to pay it, having 3 kids and all.



Should have thought of that before having the 3 kids.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

If your student loans are the only concern, you have a couple choices. Provide your Income Tax results from CRA, proving that your are paying some of your loans back. This option is less than ideal.

Better yet, look at how much you are compelled to pay anyhow in taxes and make a written agreement with CRA to voluntarily pay that back each year. This will reflect better on you when applying to the CF or any employer.

Look for solutions and act on those ideas instead of thinking they will stop you from applying.


----------



## FastEddy (7 Apr 2009)

accord27 said:
			
		

> Me and my wife want to join the Army. We want to know how hard it is to get in the Army life. From what Im reading on here, we don't really stand a chance. We are both 31, we have 3 small kids, My wifes family is in the army 20 years plus. I want Infantry, and she wants to be a Mail Clerk or something. I know we can do Basic Training, but is it hard to get in the army to even start Basic Traning? We want this very much, it is our dream to fight for canada.   :yellow:




Didn't you and your Wife have this Gung-Ho before you had three Children and now why ?.

On the down side, three Children could be left without the Nurturing of a Mother and farmed out to Relatives or Grand Parents.

Its been my experience that no matter how much Grand Parents Love and Spoil their Grand Children, their child raising duties are over and they are usually glad when the last Chick leaves the nest.

Now it Kudos Points for your enthusiasm to join the CF's, but for both of you at this stage in your family's life, leaves at lot to be considered as to why not.

Cheers.


----------



## firm_believer (8 Apr 2009)

Wow, such an important discussion - I'm in my very early 30's, and am not having children, personally. Due to that, I'm willing to go anywhere with the Infantry, but if I DID have children, there would likely be no way I'd even enlist. I'd probably take a by-law/customs job or something. That said, there's danger in everything as well...But to join the military would certainly add to the risk I would imagine (from a stats perspective).


----------



## accord27 (11 Apr 2009)

I just want to let everyone know that, me and my wife have 3 kids. They are my sisters kids, She was killed, so now me and my wife own them, I did want to tell my hole life story on here, but I dont like some of your comments. Its pretty bad I can't ask a question with out people write to me saying things they know nothing about!, Me and my wife never had kids of our own, we had to put our life on hold for the past few years. Thank-you. This message was mostly for CDN Aviator.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2009)

accord27 said:
			
		

> This message was mostly for CDN Aviator.



Dont think for a second that i'm going to lose sleep over this post. I'm sorry about the loss of your sister but i responded to your post just like it was.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2009)

accord,

You'll find that some of our members have trouble keeping this thread in mind when they post - Tone and Content on Army.ca.  Leaping to conclusions and overreacting is a common error of many in internet postings.  Hopefully, those who require it will review that thread before they contribute further.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Lil_T (12 Apr 2009)

accord, if I may.  I think someone else already suggested this, but I think it may be a good idea.  

Why not have one of you apply now, and then once the first has completed training the second can apply?  That way there isn't as much disruption for the kids.  The CF will still be here, and they'll still be hiring.  I'm also very sorry for the loss of your sister.   

My husband is currently serving, and I am just playing the waiting game for BMQ.  We have 2 kids.  There are plenty of service couples out there who have children.  They make it work, so will you and your wife if it's what you both really want.

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Antoine (12 Apr 2009)

Or try to apply for reserve as a first step if a unit is not too far from your town as someone previously suggested.

Don't give up and keep focus on your application, stay in touch closely with your CFRC. 

Take advantage of your civilian status, so feel free to ask them questions. Once you are in, well seems that questions can come when they tell you so!   ;D

I am new in this forum, but I am convinced that everyone here that takes time to read your thread reply with a good intention but at the end of the day, as you know, you are the only one that is going to make it real. 

Cheers


----------



## accord27 (13 Apr 2009)

Yeah, I think thats what we are going to do, One of us will go first. It is the best thing to do for now. I want to thank you all for your replys, but Im not going to use this site anymore. When I ask a question, then thats fine if you want to answer it, but telling me I should have thought of something  in my past before hand, when you don't know my story. This is not a soap box room for drama. Now for the rest of you, I got the ball rolling, and everything looks good. Just waiting for calls now. And my student loan is fine. Cheers everyone, and good luck to those who are thinking or joining the family! Always know that you can do anything long as you put your mind to it! Your only strong as you let yourself be


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2009)

OK!   Can we change this topic title to "My Wife and I want to Join the Army"?  The current one makes us all look like uneducated louts.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Apr 2009)

Good luck, but I do hope your skin is thicker in real life than it is on the internet if you hope to succeed.

Locked.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2009)

accord27 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think thats what we are going to do, One of us will go first. It is the best thing to do for now. I want to thank you all for your replys, but Im not going to use this site anymore. When I ask a question, then thats fine if you want to answer it, but telling me I should have thought of something  in my past before hand, when you don't know my story. This is not a soap box room for drama. Now for the rest of you, I got the ball rolling, and everything looks good. Just waiting for calls now. And my student loan is fine. Cheers everyone, and good luck to those who are thinking or joining the family! Always know that you can do anything long as you put your mind to it! Your only strong as you let yourself be



Good to hear, HOWEVER, you may want to sort out your attitude, if you have taken the first step to enrolling in the CF.  You will find that your instructors will not treat you very kindly if you keep that attitude (as exhibited above) while on training.  Your life will be made very miserable.


----------

